# dust collector / dust lift / pipe height



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

OK, I'm sure it's been posted somewhere before, it's been a long time since I've logged on here. I did look back and didn't see the answer before I posted this, sorry if I missed it

so far I am still sweeping and using a shop vac to clean up after I make a mess, but I am thinking about a dust collector. Have not bought one

if I run the ducts over head, is there enough airflow, vac. to carry the sawdust, or should the ducts be ran close to floor level.


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

It will depend on the air flow. A lot of guys have the Harbor Freight collector and run overhead ducts with no issues. Add a better filter and a Thein baffle and you will be set! The Wynn filter will filter 0.5 micron dust, the bag from HF filters 5 micron. 5 micron dust floating in the air is pretty bad on your lungs...

Here are some links...

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html

http://www.jpthien.com/cy.htm

http://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks, that's about the set up I was looking at, just had doubts about the lift going up


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

OK, another question along the same lines, how about using the factory bag with the harbor freight dust collector, but put it inside a small 4 ft by 4 ft closet with an air conditioner filter in the door for ventilation and finer filtration than the bag to the breathing air/ shop. the closet is already there, so it wouldn't be an extra expense and the AC filter would be an inexpensive filter change if it works along with the bag


----------

